# Weekly Competition 2013-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R F' R F R' U2 F R' U'
*2. *F' R U F' R U2 R2 F'
*3. *F2 R' F U' F2 R2 U R' U'
*4. *F' R2 F' R' U F2 R' F R U2
*5. *F2 R U' R F' R F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 L B D2 L' B' U F D' L' B U
*2. *F U2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 F' L2 D' B D L' R2 D L' R'
*3. *L2 B D2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' L' U2 B' D' U L U F D R
*4. *L D' L2 U R L D R' U D2 F R2 L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B'
*5. *U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U B2 U B' L B' D B' R B' D F

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 U2 F' Rw Fw Rw D' Uw B L' B F D U2 F' R' Uw R Uw2 B' F R B2 F2 L B2 R D' U B' Fw' Uw2 R Fw2 R' D' Uw' F' R' Fw2
*2. *R' Uw Fw' R B Rw R' Fw2 F Rw B2 Fw D Fw2 F2 L2 D' Rw Fw Uw2 B' D' L2 F' D2 F' L' U L2 Rw2 F' D2 Fw' F' U' Rw2 R' Fw F' L2
*3. *D L2 R2 B2 Fw2 L2 R2 B' Fw2 Uw' Fw L' Rw2 Fw2 L Rw R F2 D2 F2 L D' L U' L' B' L' R2 Uw' Rw B U' L2 R' F' U' Fw2 L2 B' Uw2
*4. *D B D R2 F' U Fw' Uw B2 Fw2 L Uw U2 B2 R2 F' D Uw2 U R2 D2 F2 Rw F' D2 B' L2 Rw' U' L Rw2 F L B' Fw' F' Rw' D' U' Fw
*5. *Uw2 B Uw L2 Uw B' Rw' B2 Fw' U L' Rw U2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B' Fw' Uw U' Fw L2 B U' F R' B Fw' R' D Rw' R Fw2 F' L' R2 F Rw B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw' L' R F Lw2 B' F' R' B' Uw Lw2 Rw2 R2 U L' B' L' Bw Rw2 R2 D2 Uw B2 Lw2 U R Bw Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D Dw Uw' L Rw D' F Dw' Rw2 R Uw B Bw' Lw R2 Fw' D2 Lw2 Rw Bw Uw Rw' U2 L2 Rw' R' U B2 F2
*2. *L2 Lw2 Fw' Rw' F Lw2 Bw' Fw2 F' D2 U2 L' B2 Fw Dw2 L' Uw' L' Bw2 Fw2 F2 D2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' D' Dw2 Rw Uw' U' B Uw' L' Lw Rw' D2 Fw' L' R' Dw2 Bw2 U' L' Lw Rw2 Bw F L' Dw' B Lw2 Rw2 R D' Uw L Dw' R Bw' Rw
*3. *L' Rw' R Dw Rw2 D2 Fw2 L Rw2 U2 B D R' F' Uw U R2 D' Bw' Dw2 U2 R' Dw Fw R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw U2 R2 F' Dw2 F2 D B2 Dw' Bw Rw2 D' Rw' Fw' D2 U' B' F' L' Lw' Rw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 B D L' Rw2 U F Lw2 Bw R'
*4. *B2 D Fw2 Rw' Bw2 F R Dw2 Bw' F2 R2 Fw' Uw B' L R' U2 L R Fw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 D U2 F' U F Lw Uw Lw' R2 Uw2 U' Lw2 F U2 Fw' R F2 Lw2 Rw2 R U R Uw2 U2 Bw F Lw2 R D2 Rw' Bw' Fw L2 D2 Dw R B'
*5. *Uw' Bw' Fw U2 B Bw' Rw Uw' Lw Rw Fw' Lw Dw F' U' Bw' F' U Rw F U' R' Dw R2 Uw Bw' D2 B Fw Dw' B' Dw' Fw' Uw F' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 U' Bw Dw2 Bw2 Dw Lw R' D Dw Rw2 Dw' Uw' B' R2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 R2 Dw B Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U 2U 2L' 2D2 2L2 2U B L' 2L2 3U 3F L 2B2 R U 2B' 2D 2L B' L' 2B 3F 3R D 2D' 2B 3F2 2U 3F2 2U' R' 3F R 2U' F 2L2 2B' 2F F 2D 3U 2U 3R2 D' 2D' 3U 2U' 2L2 B2 2F F2 U' 2L U' L' 2F' F' 3U U R D' 2B2 2F D' 3U2 2U' U' L' R2 D'
*2. *2F 2D2 2R U 3F2 3U' U 2L' B' 3U 2L2 2B' 3F' 3R' 2R2 R2 2B 3R B D' 2D 2U2 2R' 2B 3U B2 3F2 R' D 3U 2R' 2D 3U 2U2 2L 2F D2 3R' R D' U 2F2 L 3R 3F' 3R 2F2 2D 3U B' 2L 3R' U2 B' 3F2 3U2 2R 3F 2D 3U2 2U F2 R U 2B 2U F2 U' 2B 2F
*3. *3F 2L 3R R 3U2 U2 B' 2B' 3F' F2 2D2 2U2 L' F2 R 2D B 2D F2 2L U2 3R B D' 2U L' 3U2 B' 3U2 U 3F 2F' 3R2 3F' 2R' 2B2 R 2U' L R' B' 2L' 2R' R2 F 2D' F2 L 3U2 2L2 R U 3F L' U' 3F 3U2 2F' D2 2L2 R' U2 2B 2L R2 3F' R' B2 2U2 3R2
*4. *L 2R2 B 3F2 3U' L U 2B 2R2 D R2 D 2U L' 2R R 2F2 2L2 D2 2F 2L B' 2B' 2R' F' 2L2 3R 2B 2L2 3R D2 3U2 3R' 2R 2D' U 3F F U' 3R2 B' 2D2 3R U' B2 2R B' F2 2D2 B 3F2 2D' F' L' 2L 2R 2B' 2U2 B 2U' 3R' 2F2 D R' B' 2F F 3R' 2R2 3U2
*5. *2U 3R2 B' F R2 2D' L2 3U' 3R2 2D 2L' U2 2L' 2D2 B' 2D' R' D 3U2 2U F2 2L2 R2 2U 3F' 2D U2 3F 2L R' B' 2B' 3F 2F' D' 3U 2F F D2 U' F U' B 2L2 2F2 2D' 3U' F2 2U 2F2 D2 2B' 2U2 B' 2D' 3R2 2F' 2D' 3U' 2U 2B2 L' F' D 3U B 2F' U2 3R2 U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 F2 3R2 2D' 3D' 3U' 2R2 U' 3B' R2 2D' 3D 2F' F 2L' 3L' 2R' 2F' D2 3L2 2R' 3F' F' 3L' 3B 2L 3R' 3D' 2L B 2L B2 3D2 B' 3F' 3D2 2F2 L 2R' D' 3F 2F' D2 2D' 3D2 3B2 2F' F' D2 2D' 3U 3L2 U 3F' D2 2U 3B 2U' F' 3R2 R' 3F2 3L2 2R F2 3L2 2B2 3D 3U2 2U2 3L D 3U' 2U' 2R2 2B' 2U' R 2B' 2D' L 3F' 3R 2D 3D2 L' 3L' 2R2 B' 3B 3U 2U2 U2 3F' U' F2 2D B2 3B 3F'
*2. *3U B 3R2 2R 3D' 2U2 2L' B F' U2 F D 2R2 2F' 2D 3U' L2 2B' 3F 3U F D' R2 3U2 R 2U2 3B D U2 2F2 2L2 R2 2B 2R2 2B2 F2 2R2 U2 2L U 2L' 2B2 L 3L2 B' 3F' 2R' F 2D2 3R' 2R' 3B2 3L2 2R 2U L2 3L2 F2 3L' 3D' 3L2 2F' F' 3R2 3D' 3L' 2R R2 2F' L' D 2B2 F2 3U 3L2 3F2 2L' 2F2 2R' R 3D2 2F2 L 3L2 2R' R B' U 2B' 3B2 2R' 2U2 U2 L' R2 B' 3L2 2F' 2L 3D'
*3. *2D 2L2 3L' 3U' 3B2 2D L2 R' 2B2 3D2 B U2 2B2 2L' 3L 3U 2U 3B 2R2 3B F 2D 2U' 2B' L 2R2 2F2 2U' 3L2 3B 3F 2L R' 2U2 L2 R2 3F2 3L2 2F2 F2 2U2 F' 2L D 2D L B 2F2 F' L2 3F' 2D 2F2 R' 3B L 2L' 3R 3B2 F U' L 2R B 2D' 2F' 2L U2 2B 3F' 2F2 F' D2 2R2 R' B2 2D2 2F 3D 3B 2L B 2F' 2R 2B' 3F 2D U2 R2 F L2 2L B L R 2F' 3L2 2B 3F' 2F2
*4. *D 3D L' 2B' 3U2 B' U 2F 3U' U F U' 3L B2 2F2 3L2 3F' L' 2F2 3U 3R' R2 2D 2F2 3L' B 3B2 2F F' 2D' 2U2 2L 3F2 L' 2D 3R2 D 2U2 L2 3L 3F2 R' 2B' 3B' 3U' 3B D2 2D2 3R 3B2 2D2 3D L2 U2 3R' R 3F2 D' 2U2 2L' 3L2 3R2 B L' 2U' 2B' 2L2 3B2 F 3R 2D2 3B' 2U' 2B' L2 3L 2U' B' 3U' 2L U' B2 2B2 3F' 3R2 D2 3B' 3U2 3L 2R2 3B' 3F' 3L' F2 3R' B L2 3D' 3U' 2B2
*5. *3L2 2D 2R' F' D 3L2 2D2 B2 2B 2F 2D2 2U2 3R' 3F 2R 2F' 2L' 2R2 2B' R2 B 2U2 L' U 3F2 3R 2F 3L 3R' 2D 3D2 B 3R' U2 R 2D' 3L2 D2 2D2 3U' 3L' 3U 2L' 3B 3F 2R 2B2 3U 3F' 3R' U 2R2 3D' U2 B' 3F2 F' 3U L' R2 D' 3D' 3U' B' 3B2 L2 3B' L2 R2 2D 2B2 3F 3L2 F' R 2B' D 2R2 B F2 R' 3U2 U' B L B 2L' 3F2 L 2R2 B' 2B' 3U2 L2 2U' L 2F L2 3L' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' F2 R F' U2 R U' R'
*2. *U' F R2 F2 R' F R2 F2 U2
*3. *F2 U2 R2 U F' U F2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U' R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R' U F2 U' L F2 U2 B' L
*2. *D R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 B L' B' L' D R D2 R' U2 F'
*3. *R' F L' U' L2 D F R' L' D' F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R D2 Rw2 R2 U2 R F' Uw2 Rw F2 D2 B' U Fw R Uw B F2 L' U' L' F R' Fw D2 L R2 D Fw' F' D2 U2 Fw' Rw Uw' B D' B2 L'
*2. *Uw U Rw' U F L' B Fw L2 Rw' R' F2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw R2 F2 D2 Uw F' U' F L' Fw2 U R Uw Fw R' Fw2 F' U Fw F2 R D2 B2 Rw'
*3. *D2 Uw2 B Uw' U2 Fw2 F D2 U F D' L' Rw' U2 Rw B' D2 Uw2 U' L2 R B F Rw' U' L' F U2 R U2 Rw B U2 Fw2 F2 Uw Fw' F2 R2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' Fw2 L Bw' Fw U' Fw Dw' R2 F2 L Rw D' L2 D2 L2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw2 F' Rw' Dw' Bw' D' L D' F Uw2 L2 Lw D2 L Rw' R' Fw' Lw2 B' Fw' F2 Rw D2 Bw F' U2 Rw Fw' Uw2 Fw' D' Uw Fw2 Rw2 D2
*2. *Rw' B Fw' L F2 D Dw Uw' Bw2 Fw' L Uw' U Lw R2 Fw Lw' Fw' D2 U Lw Rw Uw' F2 D2 Bw2 Lw' D Uw Fw2 F L B' Fw L' B L2 Dw' B Dw Bw2 D Bw Uw Rw' R B2 D Fw' U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 L Dw' Fw2
*3. *Fw' Lw2 D F2 L Dw2 Lw' Fw2 L' Dw2 Lw' F' Dw' B Bw Fw' F R2 Bw2 D2 F' Lw' B Fw Dw2 B Uw2 Lw2 Rw' D' Dw2 U' F' D' L2 D2 R2 Fw R D Fw F R Dw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Dw F2 Dw B' Lw2 R' B2 Bw' Fw Rw' B2 F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 3F2 3R2 2R2 B F2 U2 L2 2L 2R2 2F2 R 2F2 F U L2 2L F2 2R2 2D2 2B' 3F F2 R 2D2 U' B L' 2L' 2B' 2F 3R' 2R 2U R2 2B2 3U2 2B' 2U' L' 2F' D' 3R' 3U2 F' 2R2 R' 3U 2L F2 U2 2B2 L2 D 3U' R 3F2 3U 3R U' R' D2 L' U 2R2 2D2 3F' 3R2 2U 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R 3F2 2F2 F2 2U2 3B' F' 2L2 3L2 2U' 3F2 3R2 D2 2D' 3U' 3B' 3D 2R2 R' 3U2 2L' 3U2 F 2L2 3F' 2U2 U 3F2 U2 2F2 2D' 3U' F' D2 B 3L2 B2 3B' 3F L' 3L 2R2 3D' 2U2 U L' 2R 2B' 2F' L' 2D' 2U2 2R R B' 2F' 3U 2B2 3L' 3D U2 B' 2L 3U 3B2 2L' B' D' 2D 2L' 3R' 2R2 2B' 3F' 2D2 F 3R' 3B 3F2 2D2 L2 2L' U2 2L 2F 2R' F' 3R 3F 2D2 3D' U' R 2D' F U2 2R' 3B' F 2D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F L U2 F L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 B
*2. *F L2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R' B2 L2 F' L' D' F' D B'
*3. *U' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 B' L2 U B' U2 B D2 R' U2 F'
*4. *F2 U L' B' L F' L U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 R U2 D2 F2
*5. *D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D L2 B' U' F2 R D' L2 B F2 L' F2
*6. *D2 F' L U D2 F' U' B2 U' R F U2 F B2 R2 F R2 B' R2 L2
*7. *F' U2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 F' R2 B2 U2 R F D2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U2
*8. *R2 F2 D2 R F2 L D2 R' D2 R D B' U L' B U' R D' U2 B
*9. *D2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' D' B L2 U2 L' U R2 D L2
*10. *D2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D U F2 U2 L' F' L' U' B D B2 L D2 B
*11. *F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U L' F' L R F2 D' L F L' U'
*12. *U F2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L F D L' D' B2 R2 F2 L' U'
*13. *D L2 U B2 D U L2 F2 L2 D' F R' U2 R D2 U' B2 D2 R F'
*14. *D2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F R2 F' U' L2 D' B' U' L B2 U' B F
*15. *B' U2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 B R F' R B F2 D' U' R' D F
*16. *U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F' U L U B D2 R' U B2
*17. *B2 U F2 L2 D L2 D R2 D R U2 L D B L' D' F' U L' R
*18. *D B2 L U' B L U L' F' U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U'
*19. *U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B L2 R B' L2 B2 U' F' R2 F2
*20. *R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U B2 U F D B L' F L R' U2 R2 F'
*21. *U2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 U' B' L' F R2 B' D' B' D2 F2
*22. *F2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 L F' L' U' B L' R2 B U' L
*23. *B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R B' U' F' D' F' R' B R' F2
*24. *R F2 U F' U R U' R' B' U2 D2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2
*25. *L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' U F R2 D2 U L F2
*26. *L' D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 D' B' R B2 L D2 B D U
*27. *D2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' U' F L2 F' R U2 L B F D2 U'
*28. *F2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 U R2 D' U2 R B2 F2 D' L F' L2 U2 R2 U'
*29. *B2 L D2 L R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U' B L' R2 D' U' B' R' B' F'
*30. *B' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 L' F' L2 D2 R' F D' F U2
*31. *F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 D B' D L' D L2 F R D2 L F2
*32. *L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' L U2 F U' F2 R' U L F' R2
*33. *D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' L' B D' B2 L' B U' L' U2 R
*34. *U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 B' R D' B F R' U' R' B2 U' R
*35. *B2 D L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 B U R B F' R U2 F'
*36. *R2 F L2 F L2 U2 B' F2 U2 L' F' R F2 U R F' L2 D B' U
*37. *R' F2 D2 L' F2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 F D' L U F U F2 R
*38. *D2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' U' L2 F U' B' U2 L2 R2 U'
*39. *L B2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R D' R' B L B' U' R2 F R B
*40. *L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D U R B F' D' R' U L' R' B' U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 R' U' L' B' L' B' D' U2 F' R
*2. *L' F2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 D F' L R' U' F L D B' U
*3. *F2 L U2 F R U R D' R' B' U' D' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2
*4. *D2 R D2 F L' F2 U2 L' F2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U2
*5. *U F2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 D R2 D B L2 U L B2 D' F2 R' B' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 L2 U' F' R2 D F' U L D L2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 L2 B2
*2. *R B2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 B L B F L D B' U F2
*3. *U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 U R B2 F U L' R2 B2 F L R2
*4. *L2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 B' F' U L' D2 U B' L U' B D' R
*5. *F2 L2 D2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B' D2 F2 D' B2 L D' U' R' B' U R' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' F2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 U B' U2 R2 F2 D' L U2 F2 L
*2. *F B2 U' R' B' R' F' D' L U2 B2 D2 F R2 B D2 B U2 F' D2
*3. *L F2 R' U' F' B' R' D2 B L F2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U D2 L2 F2 B2
*4. *B2 R' U2 R D2 R' B2 U2 R D2 R' D L' R2 D' B2 F' R D' L2 R'
*5. *B' R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 U' F' L D' L2 R' D L D B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' B D2 F D B2 U' B2 L' B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 R F R' F U2 R' U'
*3. *R U2 L' D2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U R B R2 D' B2 D' B
*4. *Fw' Uw L Uw' F Uw R2 Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 B2 F L2 Fw L F2 Rw R2 D Rw' B2 F2 Rw' D2 U L' U' Fw2 D Rw' D' B D U R B F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U2 R F' U R2
*3. *U' F B D2 L' D R2 D L' B' D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F
*4. *Fw' F2 Uw2 U2 B' L2 D' U' B2 Rw' R2 B Rw2 D U' Rw D U2 Rw2 B' F U Rw' U' Fw2 L' R Uw' B' L' U' B L' Fw2 U L2 Fw2 D2 U2 B'
*5. *Dw Lw2 Uw' U Bw Lw' Uw' Fw D Fw2 F R' Dw' Uw2 L R Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' Rw D' U2 B' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 U2 B' U Rw' R2 F Uw2 Lw Fw Uw' B' D' Rw D R' D' Uw L2 Dw2 L F2 U F2 Lw Bw2 Fw R Dw B L2 Rw' B' Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U L R' B L' R U' l r b'
*2. *B' R U B' R B R' l' r b'
*3. *L' U' R' L' R' L' B' R l r b u'
*4. *U' L B R B' U R' U B b
*5. *L' B R B L' R U' l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (2, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -5)
*4. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (5, 4)
*5. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R D' R L U R' D' R
*2. *L' R L' D R' U L
*3. *D' U' L' R D U' R' D'
*4. *L R' U' R L' R' D' R
*5. *R U' D' U' R D' U L' U'


----------



## guusrs (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I discovered a bug on the www.speedsolving.com/competitions page:
Before the competitions started for FMC I submitted a 8-move null-solution for FMC (R2 L2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U2 D2), it was accepted, and when de competitions started my solutions was still active!
Nice UWR!


----------



## Mikel (Oct 8, 2013)

guusrs said:


> I think I discovered a bug on the www.speedsolving.com/competitions page:
> Before the competitions started for FMC I submitted a 8-move null-solution for FMC (R2 L2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U2 D2), it was accepted, and when de competitions started my solutions was still active!
> Nice UWR!



Yeah, I don't think the website checks to see if the solution actually solves the cube. I think it just counts the moves.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Oct 8, 2013)

*2x2 : *(6.12), 4.58, 4.72, (4.32), 4.95 = *4.75*
*3x3 : *(19.41), 16.29, 15.95, (15.44), 16.70 = *16.31*
*4x4 : *(1:11.35), 1:05.55, 1:03.32, (1:02.67), 1:03.10 = *1:03.99*
*5x5 : *(1:57.09), 1:59.76, 2:04.68, (DNF), 1:57.20 = *2:00.55*
*6x6 : *(3:09.47), (3:27.75), 3:10.11, 3:16.43, 3:11.01 = *3:12.52*
*7x7 : *(4:39.18), 4:43.42, 4:40.83, 4:44.79, (4:45.34) = *4:43.02*
*2x2 BLD : *30.41, 42.04, 39.53 = *30.41*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 2:29.90, 2:42.63 = *2:29.90*
*4x4 BLD : *DNF (2 centers), 13:20
*5x5 BLD : *38:14 (26:14), DNF (36:21, 2wings, 3 edges)
*Multi BLD : 3/4 (28:54) *
*3x3 OH : *49.59, (42.12), (54.90), 49.66, 44.66 = *47.97*
*3x3 MTS : *1:01.82, 55.58, 53.91, (52.63), (1:1.01) = *57.10*
*2-4 relay : 1:29.30*
*2-5 relay : 3:32.63*
*Clock : *22.72, 25.73, (22.26), (31.13), 22.34 = *23.60*
*Megaminx : *1:46.30, 1:44.62, (1:48.87), (1:29.28), 1:46.50 = *1:45.81*
*Pyraminx : *6.55, 6.49, (5.38), 5.41, (DNF) = *6.15*
*Square-1 : *41.00, 41.89, (42.77), 34.80, (33.46) = *39.23*
*Skewb : *25.70, (23.00), 24.41, (28.56), 26.83 = *25.65*


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 8, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (7.76) (10.29) 9.44 9.76 9.33 = *9.51*
*3x3x3*: (22.53) 24.24 24.01 (24.98) 23.21 = *23.82* 
*3X3X3 One Handed*: (1:41.23) 1:34.61 1:36.01 1:23.18 (1:18.94) = * 1:31.27* 
*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: *DNF*


Spoiler



Scramble: R' B D2 F D B2 U' B2 L' B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U R2

B' D' B' D F // 2 X 2 X2 (5)
R' B R2 // EO (8)
D' B D' B' D2 L' D' L (16)
D' B' D B D' B' D' B // F2L-1 (24)
D' R' D2 R D2 // ALL BUT 4 CORNERS (29)

Time..

I found this one after hours of fiddling with the corners:

L' B2 D2 R' F2 R' L2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 B' D' B' D F R' B R2 D' B D' B' D2 L' D' L D' B' D B D' B' D' B D' R' D2 R D2 (41)


*4X4X4*: (2:22.02) 2:37.99 2:52.94 2:31.26 (2:59.68) = * 2:40.73*
*5X5X5*: 7:05.41 7:13.43 DNS DNS DNS = *DNF* // Internal pop.. Can't use my 5 X 5 anymore untill someone fixes that for me 
*Pyraminx*: (16.50) 25.15 17.86 (33.28) 21.69 = * 21.57* //PB


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Yeah, I don't think the website checks to see if the solution actually solves the cube. I think it just counts the moves.



This is true - we never included a checker; all it does is count the moves. You're on your honor to submit a valid solve.


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.04, 5.03, 4.55, 4.20, 4.39 = *4.38* // Easy scrambles
*3x3:* 20.61, 19.19+, 18.64, 16.51, 14.19 = *18.11* // Not easy scrambles, but good times
*4x4:* 2:18.30, 1:56.93, 1:43.66, 2:08.41, 1:45.85 = *1:57.06* // Trying Yau and although I'm slower, hopefully when I practise more I'll be faster
*2BLD:* 39.96[17.62], 1:07.43[39.36], DNF(50.31)[23.66] = *39.96*
*3BLD:* DNF(2:35.76)[1:49.76], 4:39.96[2:33.24], DNF(2:48.43)[2:47.07] = 4:39.96 // My first attempt at TuRBo where I didn't forget memo (like the first attempt) was a success! Surprised at this as even during sighted solves I usually forget my setup moves.
*MBLD:* DNF: 0/2 (11:20.47)[8:25.91] = *DNF*
*3OH:* 43.45, 42.43, 49.94, 36.47, 40.94 = *42.27* // On the 49.94 I forgot to phase then after doing what I thought was OCLL but actually wasn't, I got a 2GLL case I _did_ know but recognised incorrectly which left me with an H perm. I realised my error half way through the 2nd alg and tried to make a cancellation into the H perm. I then did an L', thinking that would work, but it didn't so I then had to do another L2 :fp
*3FM:* 48 moves
*234 Relay:* 2:12.86
*Pyra:* 18.06, 13.55, 20.90, 27.14, 17.75 = *18.90*

Can't submit my MBLD.


----------



## pjk (Oct 9, 2013)

*3x3x3:*
Average of 5: 13.96
(11.84) (14.85) 14.09 14.40 13.39 

*3x3x3 BLD:*
2:14.38 DNF(2:47.10 off by 2 2 edge swaps) DNF(2:25.81 off by 5 edges)


----------



## guusrs (Oct 10, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Yeah, I don't think the website checks to see if the solution actually solves the cube. I think it just counts the moves.



oh, sorry, I always thought otherwise. 
Mikel, can you remove my entry? 
Apparantly I can not 100% clear my entry, I only cleared my "cheating" moves.
Thanx
Guus


----------



## Mikel (Oct 10, 2013)

guusrs said:


> oh, sorry, I always thought otherwise.
> Mikel, can you remove my entry?
> Apparantly I can not 100% clear my entry, I only cleared my "cheating" moves.
> Thanx
> Guus



I don't have any administration priveleges.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 11, 2013)

*3x3:* 10.04, 13.95, 11.10, 9.52, 10.82 = *10.65*
*2x2:* 2.45, 3.34, 4.11, 10.19, 4.83 = *4.09* (lol fail)
Messed up the CLL on the 10.19 :fp
*Clock:* 11.25, 10.40, 9.74, 10.38, 10.33 = *10.37*


----------



## no name (Oct 12, 2013)

3x3: 11.36, 11.66, 17.43, 11.73, 10.42 = 11.58
4x4: 57.53, 51.40, 46.10, 1:08.88, 58.62 = 55.85
6x6 : (2:44.20), 2:43.13, 2:40.17, 2:42.45, (2:40.88) = 2:42.15


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 12, 2013)

3x3
(29.58) 26.01 28.34 25.28 (22.96)= *26.54*

I've missed so many weeks because of school


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 13, 2013)

*3x3BLD:* (56.62), 1:41.05, DNF(1:32.33) = *56.62* 
*3x3:* 11.43, 7.76, 11.47, 9.65, 10.96 = *10.68*
*2x2:* 4.00, 4.46, 3.79, 3.22, 2.86 = *3.67*


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 13, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (4.69), (6.54), 5.18, 6.02, 5.06 = *5.42*
*3x3x3*: 16.90, 16.38, (14.98), (17.64), 17.21 = *16.83*
*4x4x4*: 59.71, (1:04.39), (54.24), 1:02.66, 1:00.16 = *1:00.84*
*5x5x5*: (1:33.37), 1:36.40, 1:45.16, (1:52.13), 1:39.15 = *1:40.24*
*6x6x6*: 3:30.46, (3:09.59), 3:22.68, 3:42.91, (3:48.00) = *3:32.02*
*7x7x7*: (4:54.64), 4:59.14, 5:38.41, 5:35.00, (5:39.60) = *5:24.18*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:22.46*
*Clock*: (24.21), 26.04, 25.53, (26.98), 26.09 = *25.89*
*Megaminx*: (1:42.62), 1:56.47, 1:50.13, 1:50.11, (1:56.78) = *1:52.24*
*Pyraminx*: 7.86, (7.13), (11.07), 8.26, 7.50 = *7.87*
*Square-1*: (39.41), 55.64, 1:04.30, (1:26.76), 1:02.98 = *1:00.97*


----------



## cc9tough (Oct 14, 2013)

2x2: 5.41, (5.58), 4.86, (4.06), 4.72 Avg. =4.99
3x3: 16.75, (23.14), 15.96, (14.81), 17.43 Avg. = 16.71
4x4: 1:05.88, 1:07.24, (1:01.78), (1:18.87), 1:08.98 Avg. = 1:07.37
5x5: (2:43.77), 2:30.19, (2:17.87), 2:23.46, 2:39.41 Avg. = 2:31.02
6x6: (4:09.57), 4:27.17, 4:19.77, 4:35.81, (4:45.82) Avg. = 4:27.58
7x7: (6:42.01), 6:44.53, 6:49.33, 7:09.78, (8:32.80) Avg. = 6:54.55 
2x2 BLD: (30.93), 50.13, 1:04.15 = 30.93
3x3 BLD: 3:20.65, 3:00.68, DNF = 3:00.68
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 
3x3 OH: 35.12, 31.73, (30.78), 32.73, (45.36) Avg. = 33.19
3x3 with Feet: (1:35.74), 1:33.27, 1:18.26, (1:01.45), 1:14.42 Avg. = 1:21.98
3x3 Match the Scramble: (1:20.33), 1:26.82, (1:45.15), 1:34.99, 1:33.00 Avg. = 1:31.60
FMC: 
2-3-4 Relay: 1:42.47
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:18.79
Clock: (16.62), 17.69, (23.64), 17.17, 19.58 Avg. = 18.15
Megaminx: 1:33.27, 1:37.01, (1:29.89), (1:51.21), 1:31.12 Avg. = 1:33.80
Pyraminx: 9.42, (13.08), 10.63, 8.56, (8.06) Avg. = 9.54
Square-1: 
Skewb:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 15, 2013)

Results: podium bacyril, mycube and qaz!

*2x2x2*(26)

 1.81 Kurainu17
 2.19 Coolster01
 2.23 stevecho816
  2.74 XTowncuber
 3.35 Lapinsavant
 3.67 Tao Yu
 3.73 Iggy
 3.88 mycube
 3.93 Piotrek
 3.94 PaintKiller
 3.97 yuxuibbs
 4.02 riley
 4.09 DanpHan
 4.30 MadeToReply
 4.38 TDM
 4.75 bacyril
 5.00 cc9tough
 5.34 bh13
 5.42 FaLoL
 5.52 qaz
 6.11 Schmidt
 6.66 ickathu
 8.54 Mike Hughey
 9.51 MarcelP
 11.11 LostGent
 19.26 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.13 riley
 9.16 stevecho816
 9.75 XTowncuber
 10.65 DanpHan
 10.68 Tao Yu
 10.68 Lapinsavant
 10.95 Coolster01
 11.58 no name
 12.53 mycube
 12.77 Mcuber5
 12.78 yuxuibbs
 13.96 pjk
 14.28 Iggy
 14.37 MadeToReply
 14.94 PaintKiller
 15.58 MatejMuzatko
 16.31 bacyril
 16.71 cc9tough
 16.83 FaLoL
 16.96 bh13
 17.21 Kenneth Svendson
 18.11 TDM
 18.23 ickathu
 18.31 qaz
 18.34 white owl
 18.53 Mikel
 18.70 Perff
 21.73 Mike Hughey
 23.82 MarcelP
 24.97 Schmidt
 26.54 Yellowsnow98
 30.15 LostGent
 32.99 ComputerGuy365
 36.40 MatsBergsten
 43.61 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(19)

 42.37 Lapinsavant
 43.21 stevecho816
 49.76 mycube
 55.85 no name
 56.01 Iggy
 1:00.34 Mcuber5
 1:00.84 FaLoL
 1:03.99 bacyril
 1:07.37 cc9tough
 1:07.64 yuxuibbs
 1:10.10 qaz
 1:25.39 Kenneth Svendson
 1:26.88 bh13
 1:33.35 Mike Hughey
 1:38.80 MatejMuzatko
 1:38.98 Schmidt
 1:57.06 TDM
 2:23.71 MatsBergsten
 2:40.73 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:31.44 mycube
 1:40.24 FaLoL
 1:54.43 Iggy
 2:00.55 bacyril
 2:06.80 Mcuber5
 2:23.71 qaz
 2:31.02 cc9tough
 3:09.15 bh13
 3:13.96 Kenneth Svendson
 4:42.49 MatsBergsten
 DNF MatejMuzatko
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:42.15 no name
 3:00.29 mycube
 3:12.52 bacyril
 3:32.02 FaLoL
 4:27.23 qaz
 4:27.58 cc9tough
 4:52.05 yuxuibbs
 4:57.93 Mike Hughey
10:22.91 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mikel
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:43.01 bacyril
 5:24.18 FaLoL
 6:20.93 qaz
 6:54.55 cc9tough
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 15.92 stevecho816
 19.19 yuxuibbs
 23.91 mycube
 24.08 Coolster01
 26.26 Iggy
 33.19 cc9tough
 36.06 qaz
 36.53 bh13
 39.71 Kenneth Svendson
 42.27 TDM
 42.34 white owl
 47.97 bacyril
 52.89 Mike Hughey
 58.20 Schmidt
 1:31.27 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:12.77 riley
 1:18.50 Kenneth Svendson
 1:21.98 cc9tough
 2:44.48 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 9.48 Lapinsavant
 9.60 XTowncuber
 10.11 stevecho816
 22.99 Mcuber5
 27.93 MatsBergsten
 30.41 bacyril
 30.93 cc9tough
 39.96 TDM
 40.75 Schmidt
 50.22 qaz
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 43.81 Iggy
 56.62 Tao Yu
 1:08.65 mycube
 1:13.01 white owl
 1:13.71 MatsBergsten
 1:15.99 Mike Hughey
 1:40.55 okayama
 1:51.84 Mcuber5
 2:04.85 MatejMuzatko
 2:06.56 Coolster01
 2:14.38 pjk
 2:29.90 bacyril
 3:00.68 cc9tough
 4:39.96 TDM
 DNF qaz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:45.75 MatsBergsten
 7:05.24 mycube
13:20.00 bacyril
24:11.10 qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF okayama
 DNF cc9tough
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

16:47.60 MatsBergsten
18:30.90 Mike Hughey
 1:2:31 qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

9/10 (49:48)  MatsBergsten
6/7 (57:57)  okayama
3/4 (28:54)  bacyril
1/2 ( 8:47)  qaz
0/2 (11:20)  TDM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 56.83 bacyril
 1:31.60 cc9tough
 1:47.95 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 54.30 stevecho816
 58.66 XTowncuber
 59.62 Lapinsavant
 1:11.13 mycube
 1:20.90 yuxuibbs
 1:22.46 FaLoL
 1:29.30 bacyril
 1:29.91 Iggy
 1:42.47 cc9tough
 1:47.36 bh13
 2:12.86 TDM
 2:31.90 Schmidt
 3:29.95 MatsBergsten
 4:20.81 LostGent
 DNF qaz
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:36.28 Lapinsavant
 2:56.01 Iggy
 2:56.67 mycube
 3:32.63 bacyril
 3:36.79 yuxuibbs
 3:53.35 qaz
 4:18.79 cc9tough
 7:17.75 MatsBergsten
59:06.00 XTowncuber
*Magic*(2)

 1.00 yuxuibbs
 2.53 qaz
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.38 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(4)

 20.46 qaz
 23.49 Schmidt
 25.65 bacyril
 32.30 ickathu
*Clock*(12)

 8.64 Perff
 8.89 Iggy
 10.37 DanpHan
 11.46 Mcuber5
 12.45 Mikel
 13.48 yuxuibbs
 18.15 cc9tough
 21.49 Schmidt
 22.01 mycube
 23.60 bacyril
 25.89 FaLoL
 26.99 qaz
*Pyraminx*(20)

 2.64 XTowncuber
 3.71 Iggy
 5.09 Piotrek
 5.90 stevecho816
 6.00 Mcuber5
 6.15 bacyril
 6.47 ryanj92
 6.58 Coolster01
 7.87 FaLoL
 8.06 MadeToReply
 8.73 riley
 8.84 bh13
 9.54 cc9tough
 10.80 yuxuibbs
 11.90 Kenneth Svendson
 13.91 qaz
 13.98 Schmidt
 18.90 TDM
 21.57 MarcelP
 27.32 LostGent
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:33.80 cc9tough
 1:45.81 bacyril
 1:52.24 FaLoL
 1:57.07 Mcuber5
 2:01.65 mycube
 2:11.85 qaz
 DNF DanpHan
*Square-1*(10)

 18.49 obatake
 24.35 Iggy
 27.86 stevecho816
 33.80 MadeToReply
 39.23 bacyril
 41.14 Piotrek
 50.46 Mike Hughey
 1:00.06 bh13
 1:00.97 FaLoL
 2:17.84 qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

27 okayama
29 guusrs
35 qaz
45 white owl
48 TDM
49 bh13
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

213 bacyril
199 mycube
188 qaz
187 Iggy
171 cc9tough
163 stevecho816
133 MatsBergsten
132 yuxuibbs
131 FaLoL
127 Mcuber5
120 Lapinsavant
115 XTowncuber
101 Coolster01
101 bh13
94 TDM
79 Mike Hughey
76 Tao Yu
75 riley
68 DanpHan
67 no name
65 Kenneth Svendson
64 MadeToReply
59 Schmidt
54 white owl
53 okayama
50 MatejMuzatko
49 Piotrek
46 MarcelP
43 PaintKiller
37 pjk
30 Mikel
28 Kurainu17
26 Perff
25 ickathu
18 LostGent
16 guusrs
16 ryanj92
14 obatake
8 Yellowsnow98
6 ComputerGuy365
4 RicardoRix


----------



## mycube (Oct 15, 2013)

i don't know why but all my results from this competition are now in the competition of this week. and i am not sure but, just for my results?


----------

